# New owner from NC



## 2013 Rogue SV (May 28, 2013)

Hello, my name is Brian, and I bought a new 2013 Rogue SV with the Premium package. I got an awesome deal on it. I traded a 2012 Jeep Patriot latitude for it, due to electrical and water problems I was facing on an 11 month old car. I am not new to Nissan. I bought a New 2009 Versa sedan, and a New 2011 Sentra SR special edition in metallic blue in the past. So im glad to be back home where I belong, and ive learned my lesson on american cars, lol.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I think you'll find the Rogue, which is based on the Sentra platform, is a lot better than the Patriot you traded-in!


----------



## 2013 Rogue SV (May 28, 2013)

Yes, I have noticed that very quickly. The mpg for one is better. So far im getting 25-27 mpg, and my patriot was doing 20-22 in the 2.0 FWD cvt. Im so glad to be back in a nissan, I should have never left.


----------

